# Anant Preimium A78 vs Stanley 78



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have been looking for a rabbit plane & don't want to spend over $100. The is a new Anant premium A78 available for $50. and a new Stanley for $57. I have also been looking at vintage Stanley's but they appear just as crudely made as the new Stanley. The Anant is a reproduction of a Record 078 and has two support rods on the fence instead of one like the Stanley.I was wondering if anyone has experience with these planes and can tell me if they work or if they are just trouble.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a vintage 78. It works fine. It's not the best plane for cutting rabbets, but it's good enough for a beginner or someone on a budget. The trick is to start a few inches from the end making short cuts and work your way back to the other end of the board. Only use the spur for cutting cross grain. It will make the plane wonder when going with the grain. Also I find that the spur is HUGE it just needs to just stick out. Mine poked out almost an 1/8th when I got it. It is also critical to keep the plane perfectly vertical. If you don't the side will start to creep toward the edge or you will have an uneven bottom. The fence was just fine it did not need the extra rod to stay square to the edge. I would also check when you get the plane that the side is square to the sole.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Deycart,
What would you consider the best plane for cutting rabbits?


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have heard a lot of good things about the Veritas skewed rabbet plane but its over your spending limit..

The Stanley #78 can cut rabbets just fine if you get it all tuned and set right. Vintage is the best way to go IMO. Just make sure you find one with all the parts.

Here are a couple shots of my #78 in action.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

This is what you want for making rabbets:










Unfortunately it's a bit expensive, but that's what a premium plane looks like.

Also, very useful is one of these:










The 78 is a crude substitute. Many people do like them, though I'm not a huge fan.


----------



## mandatory66 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, I just scored a vintage Stanley 78 on the Bay, looks in good shape with all the parts & the box it came in.
Love those Veritas but I don't have enough experience or use yet to justify the cost. I have the Veritas #7 and like it but it would be better with fully machined sides. Thanks to all for your input it was a big help in my decision.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you stayed away from Anant. Even the planes from borg are better than Anant. I have over 70 planes. Most of them are vintage Stanley.


----------

